# My small shop - CNC mill



## vaffel (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi!

Here are some pictures of my small hobby shop in my basement. The CNC mill is home made, and the video below shows some of the setup while milling a small vacuum table! Effective milling area is about 1200x800x250mm, and most of it is home made, except for the important stuff like rails, ball screws and electronics.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkGoQIovpU0[/ame]

I'm also waiting for a Warco WM250VF lathe being shipped from Warco. Its the new version with cross feed ;D Can't wait!!


----------



## kjk (Jul 8, 2012)

I like the look of your cnc machine. Is it an original design, or did you build it from commercially available plans?


----------



## vaffel (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks!!

Me and my friend designed it from scratch - drawing most parts up in CAD first. A lot of the custom made parts are made with my friends CNC mill.


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice unit. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dsquire (Jul 9, 2012)

vaffel

Welcome to HMEM. Thanks for sharing some pictures of your shop with us.

I watched your video and it certainly looks like it is doing a fine job. From what I can see in the picture it looks to be built pretty solid. What are you using for a spindle/power?

When you have the time it would be appreciated if you could go to http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?board=1.0
and make an introductory post telling us a bit about yourself, where you are from and what your hobbies, likes and dislikes are.

I hope you enjoy the forum and if you have any questions just ask as there is always someone around to answer or at least give an opinion. We look forward to your participation in the various forums. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## vaffel (Jul 9, 2012)

dsquire  said:
			
		

> [...]
> I watched your video and it certainly looks like it is doing a fine job. From what I can see in the picture it looks to be built pretty solid. What are you using for a spindle/power?
> [...]



Thanks for the welcome and nice words! I will make an introductory post. 
The spindle is a chinese (brandless) brushless spindle, 2.2kW, with a matching VFD-drive. It's bought through ebay I think. It's got ER20 collets and operates between 6000 and 24000rpm.

Here are some pictures of the finished product. I still have to drill a hole from the side halfway through to the hole in the middle, tap it, and attach a hose nipple.


----------

